# Extreme Birdhouse , Animal Planet Video is Here !!



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Hi everyone ,Here is the long awaited video i did . ( Bird Mansions ) 
http://animal.discovery.com/videos/most-outrageous-pet-digs/


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I noticed your work about a year ago John, well done.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

I enjoyed viewing the video. Amazing birdhouses indeed!


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

amazing


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks again everyone . Things are certainly picking up around here . Since i moved to a busier location i get people stopping in everyday .


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

exciting times for you - and I'm still in awe of the video honour!! Congrats, again


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the link!

Congrats again!


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thank you MsDebbie and Todd !


----------

